# LOOK - Stack and Reach Measurements



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any information with respect to the stack and reach measurements for LOOKS frames?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

uscsig51 said:


> Does anyone have any information with respect to the stack and reach measurements for LOOKS frames?


The LOOK geometry chart is as complete as any on the market. The terms stack and reach do not have a universal definition. Cervelo cooked up their own definition to an unmeasureable point at the top-center of the head tube. At first glance, it seems like smart thinking until you realize that it's not accurate when comparing frames that are different in size. It's only useful for comparing different Cervelo models of the same size.

A more universal defintion of reach is TT length (B) minus frame setback, with setback being the "E" dimension on a LOOK geometry chart. Even this defintion is limited to frames of the same size.

If you want to compare the fit of a LOOK frame to a Cervelo or other brand, or frames of slightly different size, it's best to compare the head tube length, then add the headset top section height (15mm for LOOK, 10-20mm for Cervelo). To figure differences in reach, you'll get sufficient accuracy by adding 1cm per degree to the TT length of the frame with the steeper STA, then taking the difference between the two TT lengths to estimate the stem length difference.

For example, if you're considering one of two LOOK frame sizes, and one has a 1.5cm longer TT, but .75 degree less STA, then the difference in reach is only about 7-8mm, not 1.5cm. The HTA may also have an effect on reach. If the HTA is 1 degree steeper on a larger frame, it might add 2mm to the reach. If you compare these same two frames by calculating the reach of each one, it may say that there is only a 2-3mm difference in reach, rather than 7-8mm, due to the flawed comparison.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

uscsig51,

I ran accross this site the other day. Just click on the particular model; the geometry chart is at the bottom of each frame page. It even lists head tube length.

Look frames at Cycle Super Store

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Does anyone know the height of the integrated headsets? Models such as the 586 have an unusually low headtube length but the headset seems to be higher than usual?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*headsets...*



toonraid said:


> Does anyone know the height of the integrated headsets? Models such as the 586 have an unusually low headtube length but the headset seems to be higher than usual?


All of the LOOK frames I've purchased have a 15mm headset top section (FSA). The geometry chart for the 586 shows the HT length to be very close to the 585 in each comparable size. The headset on the 586 is a new design, but the height doesn't look much different in the picture. I'd like more info on what tools are required to adjust this new headset and what holds the adjustment. 

http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie586.pdf

http://www.lookcycle.com/products/data/geometrie/geometrie585.pdf


----------

